# Mizuno JPX  800 Driver



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2011)

Only part of this review is about the driver itself as I am fairly certain that most of the success is due to getting the basic fit right as opposed to anything else. 

Just to remind, I was falling out of love with my old FT-9 driver mainly due to the stiff shaft. When I was being fitted for that the fitter said I was on the borderline between a regular and stiff shaft but the stiff shaft would give me more control. The downside was that I was having to put a hefty swing on it to get the most from the club and I was losing much of the control it was meant to give me or losing distance. 

I changed it for a Nike Machspeed Black in 10.5 regular based on bad advice in a golf supermarket (I was an idiot). Whilst I could hit it and was getting plenty of distance, it was all roll and no carry which is useless for me outside of Summer. Plus the club head feels a bit cheap and plasticy and the headcover is awful. 

Luckily DG agreed to change it and I hit over 150 balls getting the right option for me, the JPX 800 regular shaft and 12 degrees of loft. The head is very attractive to look at if you do not mind the slight blue tint (I like it personally). It is set up to counteract a slice but that is done through internal weighting so it does not sit closed. The sound is inoffensive and the distance is on a par at least with the Machspeed but due to the correct fitting it is mainly carry. It is perfect for me at the moment. The club looks good, sounds good and is giving me the ball flight and distance I want. Suddenly a couple of holes that were causing me problems due to the carrys off the tee are now no longer a worry. 

This driver is not getting the same press as the D10 or the R11 but for teh average club golfer like me it it well worth a look. There is no adjustability to mess with just a good, simple, effective club at a great price (Â£179 new)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the 3 wood and it's awesome. 

Easy to hit. Sometimes I spray one but that's down to the burk swinging it.

Oh and it goes miles as well. Sometimes further than the driver.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the 3 wood and it's awesome. 

Easy to hit. Sometimes I spray one but that's down to the burk swinging it.

Oh and it goes miles as well. Sometimes further than the driver.
		
Click to expand...

With your love of all things Mizuno I am suprised the driver has not crept into your bag, looks far better than that White Thing. Blue is the new white.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the 5 wood and it's great. Not the longest, but sweet as...

I'm not surprised the driver is good, the MX700 was excellent, I have one of those too!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the 3 wood and it's awesome. 

Easy to hit. Sometimes I spray one but that's down to the burk swinging it.

Oh and it goes miles as well. Sometimes further than the driver.
		
Click to expand...

With your love of all things Mizuno I am suprised the driver has not crept into your bag, looks far better than that White Thing. Blue is the new white.
		
Click to expand...

Believe me, It's crossed my mind, especially for the price and given how I hit the 3 wood (most of the time), but the R11 is a great piece of kit. I'd even forgotten it was white.


----------



## Hooker (Aug 9, 2011)

Good review and good price for the driver. I might have given one a try if I didn't already have 4 (cough 6) drivers already!

GB72 do you have the biggest assortment of brands in your bag? You just need to use a titleist ball/glove to complete the set!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good review and good price for the driver. I might have given one a try if I didn't already have 4 (cough 6) drivers already!

GB72 do you have the biggest assortment of brands in your bag? You just need to use a titleist ball/glove to complete the set!
		
Click to expand...

There are a couple of NXTs in the bag somewhere. Thing is I never have the cash to change whole sections of my bag at the same time so buy what suits best at the time for each bit. Would probably have a better mix if I matched my wedes and fairway woods but they work and I cannot afford such a change at the moment.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
 I'd even forgotten it was white. 

[/QUOTE]

Do you play with very dark sunglasses on!!?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd even forgotten it was white. 

[/QUOTE]

Do you play with very dark sunglasses on!!?  

[/QUOTE]

Sometimes! 

What I mean was, when I first got it, everytime I looked at it I noticed the whiteness, I don't really notice or focus on it any more.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 15, 2011)

Time for a bit of an update on this as I now have a few more rounds under my belt using it.

If anything, this club is proving even better than I previously thought. It is giving me a lovely trajectory and is straight or there abouts most times (unless I hit my destructive pull but no driver can help with that). I have also now found some considerable extra distance. This is through no technological magic though. The fact is that the consistancy has given me the confidence to give every drive a full on swing (something I never did before) and that is helping me get the ball further down the fairway. 

So there you have it, no gimicks or longer shafts to get extra yards just a fairly simple equation, the right club with the right loft equals more confidence, a fuller, more committed swing and more distance.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2011)

Time for some final comments on this club. I am totaly, 100% sold on this club. I am hitting more fairways and have seen some serious improvements in my distance. At the charity on Thursday, my driving was one of my strongest points and today in a social team match I was actually accused of being a big hitter. I also reached my first ever par 5 in 2. 

Loving this club no end and this is really worth adding to list if you are in the market for a new driver.


----------



## Ken_A (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice review - shows how CF and a good attitude can really work


----------

